# When the going is tough, the tough make 'cue



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Both my husband and I feel helpless and feeble being unable to contribute to the rescue and relief effort here in NY. The Red Cross doesn't need my blood although I'm O-, they have enough. The Salvation Army is feeding the rescue workers and too much donated food is now rotting on delivery trucks. 
What to do?
We made Barbecue. Real down-home, honest, smoked, Carolina pulled pork barbecue with home-made chili-spiked vinegar sauce and cole slaw. We plan to send it in to the folks at the investment firm where my husband works. 
We hope some 'Cue will help to calm the jangled nerves of those he works with. Can good old american food soothe our troubled hearts? I sure hope so.
What did ya'll cook this weekend?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I like your style!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Sounds wonderful!!! Who wouldn't feel better with some good BBQ?

btw, I made a slow roasted sticky _turkey!_ Deeeelish.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Welcome to the boards Pastry Temptress! Love your name, although don't be offended if we call you PT once in a while..!

Funny thing, I don't know anyone in Canada who does the sweet potato/marshmallow thing. It seems completely disgusting and utterly heavenly all at once.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I put my energy into brioche, divvied it up and gave to a few of my neighbors.

Also making tons of flowers for a wedding cake. There are still wonderful things happening in the world!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Welcome to Cheftalk, Pastry Temptress. It's always nice to meet new  aboard!

Ditto for the sweet potatoes w/marshmallow topping...seen lots of recipes for this dish in food magazines...never had the guts to try either!


----------

